

Tell HN: There really is a tech boom in NYC - gsiener

I spent the beginning of last week in NYC meeting with lots of startups and geeks.  There was a real buzz to the place and I appreciated how smart, thoughtful, hospitable and open everyone was.<p>I'm moving to Manhattan/Brooklyn this summer and look forward to meeting more of you.<p>For anyone interested, here's the heatmap from my checkins for Mon-Wed: http://bit.ly/cEvVGU
======
dzlobin
Nice to see all you guys moving to the NYC area, shoot me an e-mail once you
are all here and I'd love to show you guys around.

<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc> Our NYC HN / Hackers & Founders meetup,
we usually meet the last thursday of each month.

Hope to see y'all soon!

~~~
gsiener
Thanks. Had to leave before this meetup, was bummed I couldn't make it.
Hopefully in July...

------
jganetsk
I'm surprised none of your checkins are in Williamsburg. That is, after all,
where the NYTimes says all the action is:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/technology/07reboot.html>

~~~
gsiener
The funny thing is there seems to be a Westward migration as companies get
their feet under them.

------
lkrubner
I live in Brooklyn, on St. John's Place, just off of 8th Avenue. But I work
over in Manhattan. Darren Hoyt, who co-developed www.wpquestions.com lives
over in Manhattan. We are both looking forward to investing a fair amount of
time this summer to building up our site.

------
endtime
I'm also moving to Manhattan or Brooklyn this summer, also to work on a
startup. We should meet up.

~~~
gsiener
Sounds good, what are you working on?

~~~
endtime
Track.com - we're in the financial research space. You?

~~~
gsiener
Not positive yet. Really interested in the green/sustainability space, trying
to determine the best point of entry.

------
lkrubner
I'm moving to Brooklyn as well, also, mostly, to focus on my startup.

------
yourabi
Moving to NYC from where?

~~~
gsiener
From The Bahamas actually. I've been here for the last three years:
<http://islandschool.org> <http://ceibahamas.org>
<http://capesystemslimited.com>

